# Casio Oceanus Ocw-650 Range



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought my first Casio Oceanus from here last year, its the OCW-650TDBE:



















it's all titanium, saphire crystal, solar charging and radio sync'ing - a lot of watch for not a lot of money.

I quickly followed the first one up with a second (I'm not sure of the exact model):










and then most recently a third - the OCW-650TDCE:










Just look at the way the light catches the blue highlights:



















they are extremely comfy to wear, and the bracelets are perfect for those of us with hairy wrists!!


----------

